# How to Paint Pre-Heresy Death Guard?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How would you go about painting them? They ain't white but they ain't bone, I was thinking something along the lines of spraying white and doing a wash of something but not sure.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe starting with a mid tone prime coat, base coat bone, heavy highlight white + detailing.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the edging Green for them pre heresy? from this picture it seems so.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

lexicanum said that they were unpainted except for the trim that was green;

'Their armour's colour was changed, and whilst their main armour remained unpainted, the trim colour became dark green.'

i guess the white in that picture is meant to be unpainted then ofc rust etc


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tried my hand at doing painting one, it's rough but I think I could neaten it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I would use work up to Dheneb Stone instead of pure white or bone as it is less warm.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is Dheneb Stone part of the old range or new range, I don't currently have it.

also any thoughts on my trial model? the brown is meant to be dirt etc but if the white ain't wrong I'll try any colour suggested


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is Dheneb Stone part of the old range or new range, I don't currently have it.


Dheneb Stone is the old range; according to my comparison chart Rakarth Flesh is the alternative from the new range.



Words_of_Truth said:


> also any thoughts on my trial model? the brown is meant to be dirt etc but if the white ain't wrong I'll try any colour suggested


I find the white too clean to go with the brown; however the top half is out of focus so it is hard to be certain. His right foot looks great as the brown appears to have layered into the white.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok cool, to much white, but if I swap it with Rakarth Flesh I'll limit the amount I do, is bleached bone still an ok colour as a layer?

The way I did that model is to spray it white, do a total basecoat of bleached bone, then wash it with Devlan Mud and then highlighted it with white.


----------



## Tor_Gaming (Nov 5, 2011)

I seem to recall from one of the HH books that the Death guard were marble white with the green trim.

I'm also pretty sure Galaxy in flames has it as a Gunmetal off white colour with green trim..... - Don't have the book to hand though as it's been a while since I read it... Although that may have been Mortarions bodyguard and maybe first company?

Not sure how you do a Gunmetal off white colour though.... I guess I would do it as Gunmetal with a very soft grey/ligth grey drybrush over it but not sure how that would turn out....

No idea how to do the marble white!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is Kommando Khaki an option for the off coloured white?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Also if that scheme didn't work for Death Guard, if I changed the shoulder pad, would it of worked for other schemes that use white, like White Scars or Luna Wolves or World Eaters?


----------

